# Whole collection stolen



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Had a phone call from my neighbour earlier to be told that my dog had not stopped barking for most of the day, came home to find the side door going into my garage had been smashed in and I've been cleaned out. I'm gutted have spent over 10 years building my collection. If anyone in the teesside area gets offered anything please let me know,
Missing are
red cresties 2 babies and an 18 mnth male
4 map turtles all around 5 to 8inches
1 red eared slider around 9 inches


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

gutted for ya mate...hope you manage to get some/all of your 'babies' back xxx


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

sorry for lose mate i hope you find the theifing little scum bags and give them a good kicking :bash:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my god, I have a few mates in Teeside, will get them on the lookout for you


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

J2mes said:


> Had a phone call from my neighbour earlier to be told that my dog had not stopped barking for most of the day, came home to find the side door going into my garage had been smashed in and I've been cleaned out. I'm gutted have spent over 10 years building my collection. If anyone in the teesside area gets offered anything please let me know,
> Missing are
> red cresties 2 babies and an 18 mnth male
> 4 map turtles all around 5 to 8inches
> 1 red eared slider around 9 inches


:gasp: i am so sorry .I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open .


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Totally wounded, worst part of it is I've had them years and knowing some scumbag has all my animals is really getting to me


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

well the person had to know you had them! 
have you made any new online buddies ?


----------



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

That's absolutely disgusting. Some people are just out for what they can get, no matter how it effects others. Selfish gits. I really hope you find them and that they are healthy. 

So sad. I'm terrified this is going to happen to me too as I've just moved to a really dodgy area. I won't even tell the neighbours as break-ins are notorious in this area.

All the best to you.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Really feel for you

Did they nick anything else or was it just the animals?


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

truly feel for you !


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

this is why i dont have people ever picking up from the house


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh no James, I will definitely keep my ears and eyes open for you


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I had a cat stolen a few years ago heard them on the drive but was too late, he was microchiped and everything, my savannahs don't go out because of it, sad because they would love to go outside.
Let's hope posting on here helps you get them back


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

OMG James! I am so sorry to hear the the poor babies  I will keep my eyes and ears open for anything. The best advice I can give is to ring the police (obviously) and ring round all the local vets and any pet shops within at least a 20 mile radius. It may be worthwhile informing the local rag and get a stole advert taken out. Offer a cash reward for safe return you might get the scumbag who stole them coming back to you with then claiming they 'found' them.
I hope and pray you have them returned safely, if I hear any rumours I will let you know immediately, best wishes Lauren


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

bad news!! good luck tracking them down. keep an eye on classifieds, preloved etc. have a word with any local dealers/shops you know to keep a look out.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

People that steal animals are sick, I really hope you find them mate. May be worth thinking who knows you have reptiles etc. and is likely to steal them, because your casual burgular wouldn't JUST go for your animals if they went for them at all. I remember my brothers mate stole his ps3 and just came in and got the ps3 and it reminds me of that. 

I'm glad you posted this though because I will take more care with my animals now, so thanks for sharing this.


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like they where going for my moto x as chain is snapped but it's bolted into the floor so still got it, think that's what they where after probs seen reps n thought I'll have them, cheeky sods even took my water containers gutted is not the word thanks everyone


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Holy cow, what an awful thing to have happen!

Hopefully, reptile keepers are a small enough community up there that someone will hear something.

Fingers crossed for you Buddy.


----------



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

*Just an idea*

Have you any photos of them or distinctive markings that you could post?

Could be handy if you could post for people to see incase they do appear on Preloved and other classifieds. 

Just an idea.


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

fixed_eyes said:


> Have you any photos of them or distinctive markings that you could post?
> 
> Could be handy if you could post for people to see incase they do appear on Preloved and other classifieds.
> 
> Just an idea.


 
was just gonna say that...preloved and gumtree are good places to keep an eye on xxxc


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish I did, worst part of it is I have been told that 3 moto x bikes have been stolen from my village today, they tried to get mine but no joy, so whoever it was probs werent going for my reps so I dare say wnt be advertising them, police have been, I'm going to go around all the local pet shops in my area tomorrow and Tuesday. This is horrible, I'm very worried, would rather they got my bike I could replace that, cnt replace my animals


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

J2mes said:


> This is horrible, I'm very worried, would rather they got my bike I could replace that, cnt replace my animals


That is so true James, please keep us informed if you het any info. I will certainly let you know if I hear anything


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats bad news mate. Ill ring all my mates today and let them know to inform me if they get offered any reps. Ill get them to make sure they take the contact number too, you never know, you may be able to go view the reps and catch the C:censor: red handed. Hope you get them back mate.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i wouldnt be able to sleep if someone stole my reptilian family im so soryy for your loss


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about all your troubles, i hope you get them all back.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

:bash::bash::bash:low life scum is the only way to describe them


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

J2mes said:


> Had a phone call from my neighbour earlier to be told that my dog had not stopped barking for most of the day, came home to find the side door going into my garage had been smashed in and I've been cleaned out. I'm gutted have spent over 10 years building my collection. If anyone in the teesside area gets offered anything please let me know,
> Missing are
> red cresties 2 babies and an 18 mnth male
> 4 map turtles all around 5 to 8inches
> 1 red eared slider around 9 inches


 so sorry mate, i would be so angry :banghead:
i dont like the fact that poeple can see mine through my front window. all the best pal hope you find them.


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Personally, I would be tempted to put out wanted adds specific to your reptiles (iywkim) you never know you might get them back for a 'ransom' payment. (Pick them up then report to the police)


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

That is my worst fear, im really gutted for you man! Scum of the earth they really are. Im in tyne side, i've a couple of mates who own reptile shops i will let them know.Hopefully you will get them back and those :censor: want their hands chopped off.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

have you givemn your adress out publicly on the forum because that be why they knew you had geckos and turtles


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

:gasp: omg thats really sad news 
i really feel for ya and hope you find ur animals and the stupid idiot who took them from you 
im thinking of buying like a guard dog if my collection expands,


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

That's really :censor: hope you get them back, poor babies


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Right, if I was you I would let your local pethsops know, if they had uniquie markings of any sort they can keep an eye out for you, from expirience in the past, they are likley to try and flog them on! 

Let the rescue centers know too and as much as people wont agree this also includes the rspca, becasue if something is found and they cannot find the owner or a home within 2 weeks the chances are they have to make a decision. 

I am truly sorry to hear this.
but do try and I hope that this will not put you off the hobby. 
I dont suppose you Know a young lad around the 17ish age do you? He tries to steal animals claiming he rescues them!
and not just reptiles, he is also homeless and stays around at freinds and family hiding animals at all kinds of other peoples houses, garages and sheds!
He is well known to the police for stealing animals.
He is from tyne and wear though so dont know if that could be him. 
I hope you get them all back


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I don't know how the :censor: can sleep at night.

I don't live near you, but I'll keep an eye out on Preloved, if I see anything I'll message you. Hope you find them soon mate.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this, some people have no morals. Hope you manage to get them back


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Really sorry for you and i echo the adive of others, contact all rescues, petshops etc, and then keep and eye out online on places like cum tree etc. 

This is why i dont tell people where i live and why i dont show off my collection any more. Any also why, when i sell it i always meet at neutral locations. 

Jay


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Really sorry for you and i echo the adive of others, contact all rescues, petshops etc, and then keep and eye out online on places like *cum tree* etc.
> 
> This is why i dont tell people where i live and why i dont show off my collection any more. Any also why, when i sell it i always meet at neutral locations.
> 
> Jay


 did you mean gum tree?


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^^
hahahahaha!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it was deliberate :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i just searched it is it because people hook up for private under the covers gathering ie sex?? lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> i just searched it is it because people hook up for private under the covers gathering ie sex?? lol


you actually looked it up
id be running a anti virus meself :whistling2: had enough expirience of that sort of thing popping up on me!


----------



## RedDragonPixie (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG!! How could someone be so evil?! :bash:
I truly hope you get your reps back safe & sound ~ such sick people make my blood boil :bash:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you actually looked it up
> id be running a anti virus meself :whistling2: had enough expirience of that sort of thing popping up on me!


 lol ye im not hugely internet savy and i dont know common websites that i have no need for or have never had any need for ie i know what i need and that does me:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you actually looked it up
> id be running a anti virus meself :whistling2: had enough expirience of that sort of thing popping up on me!


So you have actvily looked on these website before then?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MP reptiles said:


> i just searched it is it because people hook up for private under the covers gathering ie sex?? lol


LMAO, you actually foudn a website called cum tree, thats awesome. 

But i admit that i didnt dilibratly write that lol, but can you tell whats going through my mind this bank holiday afternoon. 

jay


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> LMAO, you actually foudn a website called cum tree, thats awesome.
> 
> But i admit that i didnt dilibratly write that lol, but can you tell whats going through my mind this bank holiday afternoon.
> 
> jay


 ye some south african dating website


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> So you have actvily looked on these website before then?


I did say poped up on me:whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I did say *poped up* on me:whistling2:



Really!!!

Anyway, let not take this thread more off topic, and get back to offering the guy some help and advice, and having pets stolen is a horriable afair. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Really!!!
> 
> Anyway, let not take this thread more off topic, and get back to offering the guy some help and advice, and having pets stolen is a horriable afair.
> 
> Jay


yes quite right! 
I have although suggested all I can.  
good luck op and I sincerly am keeping my fingers crossed they are all okay.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ah man im gutted for you, cant imagine what it must be like

post some photos of them so we can keep an eye on classifieds and pm you if we see any similar


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> ah man im gutted for you, cant imagine what it must be like
> 
> post some photos of them so we can keep an eye on classifieds and pm you if we see any similar


 
thats a good idea, many rfuk members use many other forums : victory:


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah maybe keep a look out on preloved etc also  theiving little :censor: needs there fingers chopping off.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

you might want to tell local rep shops just now they sell your animals to a pet shop no advertising just straight cash in hand its easier for them


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy, happy, major result today, my partner who is a social worker was at a routine family visit in our village today, she was asked the question are turtles safe around children, as the family had been offered a large turtle yesterday, my partner asked a few questions and it turns out someone had tried selling there son some turtles, she told the family that they are dangerous and they carry diseases and anything over a few inches could bite a finger off lol, she then told the family to tell the person selling she would get the person selling them a number of someone who would buy them, ( my number) I had a call an hour ago, by some little kid wanting £ 20 for them all,


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

J2mes said:


> Happy, happy, happy, happy, major result today, my partner who is a social worker was at a routine family visit in our village today, she was asked the question are turtles safe around children, as the family had been offered a large turtle yesterday, my partner asked a few questions and it turns out someone had tried selling there son some turtles, she told the family that they are dangerous and they carry diseases and anything over a few inches could bite a finger off lol, she then told the family to tell the person selling she would get the person selling them a number of someone who would buy them, ( my number) I had a call an hour ago, by some little kid wanting £ 20 for them all,


 
Get his address:whistling2: and then get the police to investigate it. 
Do go down the right avenue and try and keep your cool: victory:
This is a good sign. 
*fingers crossed for you mate*


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

god its a scary thought id loose my mind if any of mine got stolen , keep us updated :2thumb:


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

I will be going to the house to collect, I have contacted the police and I'll be honest they don't seem bothered, have been told they can do nothing without proof of purchase and photos identifying them, most are rescues and I dnt have pics, I'll be honest if they are in fact mine I will just be happy to get them back, and I'll sort things myself later


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

chin up fella, find out where he is and all us from RFUK will go down his house and show him whats what!

Just for a heads up though, i've heard stolen animals occasionally get put on "preloved"

So maybe have a gander on there...


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Glad to hear they have been found, but please keep your cool and don't do anything other than get your babies back ................ well at least for now, remember there are dark nights coming in in a few months :whistling2::whistling2: ........ let us know when you have them back please


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Fingers crossed James you can collect them all safe and sound. I will keep an eye out for your post when you finally have them all home safe and sound x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

J2mes said:


> I will be going to the house to collect, I have contacted the police and I'll be honest they don't seem bothered, have been told they can do nothing without proof of purchase and photos identifying them, most are rescues and I dnt have pics, I'll be honest if they are in fact mine I will just be happy to get them back, and I'll sort things myself later


 
god luck mate:2thumb:
I am sure if you got them from a petshop, speaking to the owner would be enough evidence. 
good luck though.


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel mate, I had my garage broken into last November, they took all 3 of my Motocross bikes all my fishing rods, my fishing box, and the topbox of my Snap-On toolchest, 

I put a stolen advert on Ebay offering a reward...They Then had the cheek to ring my house, telling me they stole it and to say thanks, they got £7500 for the lot.

I was Livid... actually I was burning inside and still am!
It's a little different with animals as they need care they can't provide..

Hope you catch the robbing bastards..


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats really good news James, please let us know when all your babies are back home safely


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> god luck mate:2thumb:
> I am sure if you got them from a petshop, speaking to the owner would be enough evidence.
> good luck though.


Problem is mate they are all rescues, this is why it's a nightmare, I've spent so much time getting them back to there best after previous owners ave screwed them,could of taken easy route and sold them once they got healthy, just not me, if I take an animal on I keep it. just want them back. Hope to god they are my Lil ones. With any luck my Lil creature will be there 2


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

_Jay_ said:


> I know exactly how you feel mate, I had my garage broken into last November, they took all 3 of my Motocross bikes all my fishing rods, my fishing box, and the topbox of my Snap-On toolchest,
> 
> I put a stolen advert on Ebay offering a reward...They Then had the cheek to ring my house, telling me they stole it and to say thanks, they got £7500 for the lot.
> 
> ...


U
That's what the Lil scrotes where for at mine, luckily I've got my mx and zx9r bolted to the ground.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

get them back then leave it a few months.... then put the [email protected]$t4rd$ windows through.

Either that or just [email protected] him one as you're leaving and take your money back.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

J2mes said:


> Problem is mate they are all rescues, this is why it's a nightmare, I've spent so much time getting them back to there best after previous owners ave screwed them,could of taken easy route and sold them once they got healthy, just not me, if I take an animal on I keep it. just want them back. Hope to god they are my Lil ones. With any luck my Lil creature will be there 2


 lets hope *fingers crossed mate*: victory:
and buy a great big aggresive gaurd dog.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

any news? :]


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

well some good and bad news, good news first i have 2 of my maps back, the kid selling them had bought them from a friend he goes to school with but his mum had told him he isnt allowed to keep them, he was a bit gutted he had to sell them, he has also said the lad he got them off has some lizards he is looking to sell as well, the kid is going to call me back regards how much he wants for them so fingers crossed they are my cresties. Now the bad news turns out the kid with my maps had also bought my res but it died a few days ago, which needless to say im a bit gutted about.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay for the good news! I'm sorry about your other dying , not good! I can imagine how gutted you are! Good luck with getting your cresties back! I hope you rip the little :censor: head off of you catch him.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice 1 mate, hope you get them all back. Sorry to hear about your RES. Just remember, he bought them from a kid he goes to school with so smashing his scrotum face to pieces is not really an option. I would wait until hes 16 then bust him beyond recognition! You know its worth the wait.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

benton1576 said:


> Nice 1 mate, hope you get them all back. Sorry to hear about your RES. Just remember, he bought them from a kid he goes to school with so smashing his scrotum face to pieces is not really an option. I would wait until hes 16 then bust him beyond recognition! You know its worth the wait.


Unfortunately they now have to be 18 before it doesn't qualify as child abuse 

Sorry to hear about the RES  but Glad you've started getting some back!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

glad to hear of some good news sorry to hear about the res james its just so sad.I hope you get the cresties back .


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Im sorry to hear about your RES. It makes me sad to think of how many hands they may have been passed into, the poor things. I hope you get all of the rest back, good luck.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread makes me sad every time i look at it sorry to here about your res mate


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

any news about ur cresties?


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

did they take the tanks as well if not then who ever done it new you had them and planed it i hope you get them back and have them charged


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

BSL said:


> did they take the tanks as well if not then who ever done it new you had them and planed it i hope you get them back and have them charged


Not necesserily becasue if I was after somebodys moto x bikes and i couldn't gett ehm and sor they hd reps instead and thought it was a good idea to steal then i wouldn't want to be thumberling around with a big tank, as it would draw attention.
Hope you get them all back.


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Turns out the lizards for sale are not my cresties they are leopard geckos, I have however found out who has the rest of my stuff, worst part of it is he is actually someone I used to hang around with years ago,


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

J2mes said:


> Turns out the lizards for sale are not my cresties they are leopard geckos, I have however found out who has the rest of my stuff, worst part of it is he is actually someone I used to hang around with years ago,


mate that is messed up now go get your babys back and brake his dam legs:devil:
glad you got ur other pets bk tho


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

does that mean you know where he is and can get them back then???
fingers crossed for you


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup I'll be popping round for a visit in the morning before work


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

So glad you found out who has your animals!!! How did you find them?

This whole thread has made me rather paranoid about having people come over from ebay for tanks now D: Never again!!!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds promising James, fingers crossed it all turns out ok and you get your geckos back too


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

woodrott said:


> :bash::bash::bash:low life scum is the only way to describe them


Oh i dunno, ican think of other words but would probs get banned, you know who has em??? give em a proper beat down


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

J2mes said:


> U
> That's what the Lil scrotes where for at mine, luckily I've got my mx and zx9r bolted to the ground.


Bolted to the ground aint always the safest option my brother had a raptor which was chain to the ground and they ripped the bolts out


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

i know why i lock my dog out when i have visitors around


----------



## Dingle_2503 (Jan 3, 2011)

So any news? Think we're all dying to know how it went and if you've managed to get them back!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Read the whole thread, I can't believe someone out there did this to you! Especially someone you know! Let us know what happened with going round this guys house.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any news?
I hope it all goes well​


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

hello everyone, the matter is with the police, went to see the lad, who claims to not know what i am on about, told him about the kid who got my turtles from him, was told he was getting rid of them on behalf of one of his mates and he doesnt have any lizards even the the kid who sold the other kid my turtles said they where from him. the police say they cant do anything without proof, i do however know he has 100% got my cresties my problem is proving it.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

can the police not just go in and look?


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

what makes you sure that he has your cresties?


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Take them from him, what's he gonna do? call the police?...


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> what makes you sure that he has your cresties?


he has been trying to sell them


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

if you 100% sure he has em. go and get em.

police are useless these days. just be careful mate, but if it were my animals, id fight for em. if the man who stole them has a suspician you know it was him he may just dump em somewere.

good luck 

brad


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

GeckoD said:


> Take them from him, what's he gonna do? call the police?...


in an ideal world that would be the case mate, and if i didnt have my little boy to think about he would be pretty f:censor:ked up at the moment but im not putting my family at risk. i will get them back


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> if you 100% sure he has em. go and get em.
> 
> police are useless these days. just be careful mate, but if it were my animals, id fight for em. if the man who stole them has a suspician you know it was him he may just dump em somewere.
> 
> ...


Just be smart about it! If you KNOW they are yours, so does he... TELL him you're taking them back and if he tries to stop you...break his legs:whistling2: Just make sure it can't come back to you, I would! Thieving little :censor: taking what isn't theirs, and this is true, the police will do nothing, nt because they don't want to but because they can't! And it's probably as frustrating for them as it is for you...


----------



## JOkeeteer (Nov 29, 2009)

DAMNED LITTLE BAST#RD!
I agree with whoever else who wrote it on this thread.. things like this just make me feel sad. It seems so impossible to most people that a person could have such disregard for the livelihoods and more importantly the emotions of others that they could ever sink to doing this, especially just for a bit of cash on the side. I wish you could just break his face and take them back, but unfortunately our country sucks (like many). All this would be so much easier if we lived in Texas eh? Shoot a burglar dead in your own home, get payed $5000 dollars by the state! Maybe a little OTT. GOD I'M ANGRY!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> Just be smart about it! If you KNOW they are yours, so does he... TELL him you're taking them back and if he tries to stop you...break his legs:whistling2: Just make sure it can't come back to you, I would! Thieving little :censor: taking what isn't theirs, and this is true, the police will do nothing, *nt because they don't want to but because they can't! *And it's probably as frustrating for them as it is for you...


Definatly agree with this unfortunately the police can only follow the laws and legislation and unfortunately they don't always allow them to correct the situation morally.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

JOkeeteer said:


> DAMNED LITTLE BAST#RD!
> I agree with whoever else who wrote it on this thread.. things like this just make me feel sad. It seems so impossible to most people that a person could have such disregard for the livelihoods and more importantly the emotions of others that they could ever sink to doing this, especially just for a bit of cash on the side. I wish you could just break his face and take them back, but unfortunately our country sucks (like many). All this would be so much easier if we lived in Texas eh? Shoot a burglar dead in your own home, get payed $5000 dollars by the state! Maybe a little OTT. GOD I'M ANGRY!


Lol doesn't seem OTT in my opinion they knew they were taking that risk when they came to rob your stuff.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

damn... I hate the feeling when you know somebody has got your properties but you couldnt do anything about it.. Keep us updated mate. 

Hope you could get ur cresties back : victory:


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. I am very interested in this story. I hope everything comes out well. Also I figured to bump this post and hopefully the OP will respond.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

I was reading this today for update and i saw that alot of the posts on here consists of ''GO BREAK DAT MUDA :censor: LEGS'' And i also read that you have a little boy.. So breaking his legs wouldnt be a great idea lol.. If the police couldnt help you and he is selling them why not just buy your babies directly off him? I know this might cost a bit but if i were you and those were my babies i would buy them directly off the guy if there were no other options.


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

not that easy mate, i know he has them but he is saying he doesnt and that he was selling my turtles on behalf of someone, i have said i would buy them back and have offered a lot more than i paid for them, the guy is not daft tho and knows if he sold me them he would have to admit to admit to handling stolen goods, trust me i will get them back, just need to do it legaly.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

That must be so frustrating that you cant do anything.
I really feel for you


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

J2mes said:


> not that easy mate, i know he has them but he is saying he doesnt and that he was selling my turtles on behalf of someone, i have said i would buy them back and have offered a lot more than i paid for them, the guy is not daft tho and knows if he sold me them he would have to admit to admit to handling stolen goods, trust me i will get them back, just need to do it legaly.


Get someone to do it for you? Tell your friend to help you buy it off him and then pay your friend back?


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

Any more news?


----------



## scottiej (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this matey!

But hang on, so the police arent bothered by your pets because there is not enough evidence but surely if they were originally going for your moto-x bike and there were other moto-x bikes stolen in the area this kid more than likely has something to do with the other bikes going missing? Are the police not even interested in that? no finger prints on the cut chain, vivariums or anything?


Makes you wonder if its worth having a police force sometimes doesn't it! The useless .............

Good luck getting your cresties back.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Just rob his house, see how he likes it.


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

scottiej said:


> Sorry to hear about this matey!
> 
> But hang on, so the police arent bothered by your pets because there is not enough evidence but surely if they were originally going for your moto-x bike and there were other moto-x bikes stolen in the area this kid more than likely has something to do with the other bikes going missing? Are the police not even interested in that? no finger prints on the cut chain, vivariums or anything?
> 
> ...


problem is mate they have caught the lads who tried to take the bikes and there is no evidence connecting him to anything so they cant just go and bust him, my partners brother is pretty high up in middlesbrough cid and he has even said unless they can find a reason to raid him, which there isnt any i dont really have a leg to stand on.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

has anything happened yet?
Any good/bad news?


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anything yet?


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any news? I'm sure wre all dying to know (I know I am)


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm intrigued too

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is just one of these moments where you know the only option is to use crime to repair damage done by crime. I agree you're family is your first priority and it's easy for us all to say go get your animals back but it's easy sitting at home when it's someone elses life.

Do any of the crests have any unusual markings that could prove they are yours if you matched photo's? Maybe send a friend to and pretend to buy them and get some photos and then off to the police with evidence as a last ditched effort. If that fails maybe do a deal with the kid "I'll give you £100 quid for all my pets back" type of chat and depending how desperate he is he may do it then once you got them back a few mates could go and do some damage to his property. 

A. Little mugging and 100 quid back without him knowing it you! If he even tried to get you then a chat to the police saying he's intimidating you and that you had reported a theft prior by him etc............

Or you just have to move on no matter how hard that is. He won't return them just like that he's proved that already. How young is this kid? at home with parents young? Chat to them surely they wonder where these herps come from then a bloke knocks on door saying they stollen may help. Even more if some heavies pop round and smash a few windows if they say F off


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ste123 said:


> A. Little mugging and 100 quid back without him knowing it you! If he even tried to get you then a chat to the police saying he's intimidating you and that you had reported a theft prior by him etc............


 
:lol2: love it

but feel sorry for you j2mes hope u get everything back


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

im glad youve got a few back, but that little :censor: for having your cresties! maybe scour for an ad? get someone else to ask if he has any geckos?


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

If only you could find a complete stranger from Teeside to make him an offer for the cresties then pay that complete stranger back.....PM me if your interested mate, I know i live in Germany but my family dont!


----------



## royalman1 (May 29, 2011)

the c**ts should be shot mate


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Anything happen with this?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Got 2 maps back mate found out my res had died and I have 0 chance of getting the cresties back, police where informed but couldn't do anything


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

J2mes said:


> Got 2 maps back mate found out my res had died and I have 0 chance of getting the cresties back, police where informed but couldn't do anything


So sorry to hear that  Glad you got your maps back though. Why can't the police do anything?


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Get someone to buy them on your behalf but do not tell the theif then pay back the random person


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you know where the little prick lives?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

